# Senior Male Golden in Macomb, IL



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Goldie is a beautiful boy and they think about 9-10 years old.
I emld. Bob at Dirk's Fund. Hoping Dirk's can take him

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Macomb, IL | Goldie


Goldie


Golden Retriever: An adoptable dog in Macomb, IL 

Large • Senior • Male 




Goldie is a handsome 9-10 year old golden retriever boy. He needs a good home for his golden years.



Goldie's Contact Info

Humane Society of McDonough County, Inc., Macomb, IL 
•Shelter 309-837-2989
•See more pets from Humane Society of McDonough County, Inc. Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Macomb, IL: Petfinder

•For more information, visit Humane Society of McDonough County, Inc.'s Web site.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww he a good looking boy, old golds are amazing!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Karen, we dont have anyone close to there to go meet the dog....Also we DONT have luck placing these dogs at this age into home, they just sit....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mary*

Mary

I am very far from Macomb. 
Do we have anyone here that lives near Macomb that could go see him at the Humane Society?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*E-mailed*

I just emld. Love a Golden Rescue and As Good As Gold Golden Retriever Rescues.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Robin of As Good As Gold and Jane from Love a Golden are both emlg. one another about this boy. Robin left a msg. with the Humane Soc., but hasn't heard back yet.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I hope one of them helps this poor old soul......keep us posted Karen!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

Robin of As Good As Gold is workin on this boy.
Bless you!!


----------

